# Messing around today.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Carly and I were messing around with some of the Ash cabinet doors we got. 










Door on the left. 1 coat oil based Kilz original, 2 coats regal select semi, 1 coat home made chalk paint distressed, 1 coat BM Ben mixed with SW Faux impression clear glaze.

Pic. 2 middle pic Home made chalk paint 1 coat distressed.

Both pics left and middle top coated with high gloss poly.

Right side pic pic 3 2 coats Kilz original, 2 coats BM Impervo oil.










I have a few more doors we are going to use 2-3 different chalk paints on then distress them.

Free doors rock.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the second one, the first one just doesn't looked finished to me for whatever reason.

We have some historic neighborhoods in SA that second one would look real good in.



.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The first one was more of a trial and many errors lol. Carly did the middle one. I like that one also.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting, Dave. I think I'd step the poly down to a satin sheen.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> The first one was more of a trial and many errors lol. Carly did the middle one. I like that one also.


So, who did the first one? :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> So, who did the first one? :whistling2:


:whistling2: A little elf.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Interesting, Dave. I think I'd step the poly down to a satin sheen.


Thank you.All we had was the high gloss. Kind of a last minute thing we tried and used what we had on hand. Once I put it on I knew the sheen was to much.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Thank you.All we had was the high gloss. Kind of a last minute thing we tried and used what we had on hand. Once I put it on I knew the sheen was to much.


This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask. This may be considered a high-jacking. Sorry in advance.

Is there a way to lower the sheen of a paint? I vaguely remember someone mentioning and additive. A powder I think. Specifically to oil.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Steel wool


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Steel wool


Ha! I'm kind of setting my self up for some good responses.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask. This may be considered a high-jacking. Sorry in advance.
> 
> Is there a way to lower the sheen of a paint? I vaguely remember someone mentioning and additive. A powder I think. Specifically to oil.


Flatting paste. The ones we've used are for solvent-based products, but a quick GIS turned up a source for one for water-borne products as well.

In a crunch, we've picked some up from an auto-paint supply house.

There are also "flatting pastes" that are liquid abrasives...don't confuse the two.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There is a product called flattening oil, I never had luck with it. And then there is rotten stone which a VERY VERY finny ground mineral - used for polishing. It works, but adjusting the amount to what you want is a bear.

I used to make my own custom sheens by mixing semi with eggshell/satin. I always preferred a little more than a satin but less than a sg.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> There is a product called flattening oil, I never had luck with it. And then there is rotten stone which a VERY VERY finny ground mineral - used for polishing. It works, but adjusting the amount to what you want is a bear.
> 
> I used to make my own custom sheens by mixing semi with eggshell/satin. I always preferred a little more than a satin but less than a sg.


This is the first of heard about rottenstone being made from fish.


Some sources call the material flatting paste, while others call it flattening paste ( or oil ). It is a bit of a pain to use. We typically start with some WAG, like 1 oz/qt and then adjust it for subsequent quarts. 

Another workaround with clears, like poly, is to let the SG settle for a few days, and then pour off a set amount from the top. That part will be gloss. Then stir the remaining material, it will be less shiny than normal. The component that had settled out is the flatting agent. 

The members of the congregation who poly'ed the floor of a local church learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How many door samples would be to many? And which products would you guys recommend from BM (sorry no SW).


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> How many door samples would be to many? And which products would you guys recommend from BM (sorry no SW).


Is this for a specific project? If it is, I generally don't like to overwhelm the client with too many choices. Three seems like a magic number to present at any one time. Sometimes, if the client is really unsure, we'll show three very different samples, just to get some idea of what they had in mind, and then fine-tune it in another round.

OTOH, if you want to have a wide breadth of finishes/styles/etc. on hand, I don't think you can have too many. That assumes that you document each one ( so you can replicate it ), and have room, and a suitable place, to store them.

Concerning that last point, it would be a cheap shot to point out that a canvas garage would not be the best place. I would never stoop so low.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Is this for a specific project? If it is, I generally don't like to overwhelm the client with too many choices. Three seems like a magic number to present at any one time. Sometimes, if the client is really unsure, we'll show three very different samples, just to get some idea of what they had in mind, and then fine-tune it in another round.
> 
> OTOH, if you want to have a wide breadth of finishes/styles/etc. on hand, I don't think you can have too many. That assumes that you document each one ( so you can replicate it ), and have room, and a suitable place, to store them.
> 
> Concerning that last point, it would be a cheap shot to point out that a canvas garage would not be the best place. I would never stoop so low.


HAHA I know you wouldn't hit me below the belt. No more canvas garages for me, either a real shop or a giant wood shed.

Some are for samples, some I guess could be samples of different looks and techniques. Storing them right now isn't hard since they don't take up a lot of room. Unless we go crazy and get a boat load for free.

I was thinking 1 in BM, 1 in Cali, 1 in another brand. Show the difference in each company finish.

I talked to the BM and Cali reps today and will be getting some paints to try out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We messed around with more doors again. We took the first one on the left from above pic and Carly added to it, I did the door on the left. Both are a combo of chalk paint and glazings.




























What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

epretot said:


> This reminds me of a question I wanted to ask. This may be considered a high-jacking. Sorry in advance.
> 
> Is there a way to lower the sheen of a paint? I vaguely remember someone mentioning and additive. A powder I think. Specifically to oil.


I believe all paints are 'born' glossy. Then agents are introduced afterwards for the desired sheen.

Can anyone confirm this or did I make it up in my head?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cardwizzard said:


> I believe all paints are 'born' glossy. Then agents are introduced afterwards for the desired sheen.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this or did I make it up in my head?



That's what I was told by an old timer. And that flattening paste was cheap compared to other ingredients, so the flatter the paint the cheaper it is. 
I also wonder how much truth there is in that.


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

cardwizzard said:


> I believe all paints are 'born' glossy. Then agents are introduced afterwards for the desired sheen.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this or did I make it up in my head?


Thats what I was always told


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cardwizzard said:


> I believe all paints are 'born' glossy. Then agents are introduced afterwards for the desired sheen.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this or did I make it up in my head?


Although never having learned that, it's prolly true. Consider the ingrediants of paint - at least solvent base, I have minimum knowledge of waterbornes.

The vehicle is an oil, such as linseed oil or tung oil (just two of a number of oils used). The oils, when dried have a sheen. 

When I got into wood graining in the very early 70's before it was all the craze and glazes were pre-made and on every ACMoore and Michael's shelves, we had to make our own. Rotten stone was needed to knock down the natural shine of the linseed oil and bee's wax that were ingredients. 

Many varnishes are based on tung oil, which also has a natural sheen when dry and need a flattening agent to knock it down. 

Maybe waterborne vehicles and resins are different, maybe the same, I do not know.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

What your saying makes sense Bill. Plus I don't know how they would go about it the other way, adding gloss to a matte for eg.

Sorry cd for taking your thread of track.:thumbsup:


----------

